# My chinchillas!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

aww cute... i've never had one but a friend of mine did.. it was mean tho, bit any hand that came near it lol


----------



## Golden_Love (Jan 12, 2008)

ohh :[
My chinnies have never bitten me or anyone else...the love to kiss your face and like to be scratched behind their ears, under their chin and on their bellies. They are my lil babies


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I miss my days with a chinchilla.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh I love Chins... my cousin had one. Are your two potty trained? Unfortunately my cousins wasn't. I don't have any chins myself, instead I have two bunnies. Your chins are gorgeous, and I love the kissy pic!!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

they are too cute!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I love chinchillas but I am allergic to them. My friend had one when I was 10 years old called Mickey and we would make tunnels and jumps for him to play on but suddenly when I was around him I couldn't breathe very well so I had to stop playing with him.

Your two are very cute.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

They are adorable!!!!
Almost got one a while back, but I don't have proper time to care for one now, but someday


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is some big ears those rats have on them.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

*Chin*

I have a Chinchilla-his name is Peanut and he will be 12 years old this June. I've had him since he was just a baby. Madison loves her little brother and is so gentle with him. Here's a couple pics:


----------

